# Fuel Economy



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

What are you guys with R35 getting to the gallon?, or how many miles per tank?, how much does it take to fill up?, as when I test drove Westovers Premium I gave it beans for at least 30 mins, it was full when we left the dealer ship and the fuel gauge hadnt moved by the time we got back:squintdan


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

off the beans it is pretty good, 20+avg for my London driving maybe

on the beans................................:chuckle:


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

I drove 230 miles back from middlehurst today after picking mine up with 3/4 tank, although I was pootling it averaged 20mpg, with a high of 45 and a low of 6ish


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

picked mine up today from Westover Bournemouth, 60 miles home most of them below 3500rpm! used a 1/4 tank.

It's certainly no diesel


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

for those that have not run in their cars yet... you have a shock is store once you have and you start going near redline.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I hear you TokoyoGTR! 

Jacey, got 25mpg up the M6 with delivery mileage at the usual outside lane "making progress" pace. 

Seen a steady 30mpg @ a steady 110km/h. LOL ;-D

Commuting into work with a light "run-in" foot but the odd squeeze to 3500rpm limits, I'm seeing 21mpg.

About to enter the 600 mile + run-in with 5000rpm in 1st, 2nd and 3rd... so that's the last time I'll see 20+mpg. 

Expecting 16mpg from now on until the 1200 mile inspection and then full beans... & "Show me the whole thang!".


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

MPG??.....What is that??

I just love standing at the V POWER pump safe in the knowledge that when i have paid i have got another tank of lead foot available!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

btw, there is definitely a flaw in the fuel gauge design. it never moves for the first 40-60kms for me. but after that it's in freefall and the closer to the lower half it gets then the quicker it moves. it's almost like i get 200km out of the first 1/4 of the tanks and then 100km out of the remainder. i spoke to nissan about it and they said it's to do with the 2 fuel tank setup that the gt-r has and that the pressure causes the innaccurate reading when the first tank is still 3/4 full.

so i tested it. i drove for something like 70kms and sure enough the fuel gauge hadn't budged. turned the car off, unscrewed the petrol cap and SWOOSH, it's sucking air for about 2 mins. screwed it back on, started the car, now only 3/4 tank left.

classic nissan engineering there!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Reading those it sounds like its pretty good on fuel. I'm waiting for a twin or triple plate clutch before I can increase boost and power on my R33 but currently, with 507bhp ATW the best cruising MPG I get is around 14 :O


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

absolutely

with around 500bhp 20mpg isnt good its amazing what do you expect for goodness sake


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> btw, there is definitely a flaw in the fuel gauge design. it never moves for the first 40-60kms for me. but after that it's in freefall and the closer to the lower half it gets then the quicker it moves


That explains my test drive then!, but 20mpg is good, my 380BHP Scoob was only managing that tops


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> That explains my test drive then!, but 20mpg is good, my 380BHP Scoob was only managing that tops


20-22mpg is driving mine like a merc in full auto cruising with the flow of the traffic in mostly built-up 30 zones and a dab of nose to tail queuing with a small stretch of 50-70mph dual carriageway and a mile of twist country lane! About 11 miles each leg. Enough time to get the engine and tranny to 85 degs. steady temp. A little bit of nose to tail mixed in and a dollop of extended rpm in the higher gears occasionally.

In my first week I did 240 miles on 65 litres of v-power (that included a stretch of M6 and a good 100 miles of playing to the run-in limits). So 17 mpg.

Seeing a regular 21mpg on the commute though. Gotta love the optimism of the instantaneous fuel consumption bar on the speedo, the scale goes from 0 to 80mpg!!! (down hill and throttle at idle!). :smokin:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Oops double post. deleted. :smokin:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Got 20mpg while running in down to 17.7 now as booting it more often:thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Jason,

Seen this post here:http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116360-new-evo-magazine-issue-131-a.html

Not much different a my R34 GT-R & that is only a 2.6 Ltr

Dave:wavey:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

how much does it cost to fill the tank up with v-power?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bhp said:


> how much does it cost to fill the tank up with v-power?


50 to 65 pound depending were you fill up and how empty your tank is


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Say £55 average.

Tesco 99 is apparently better and a touch cheaper.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm still running my one in and concur with most at about 300 miles to a tank and about 60 quid to fill.

I've a supercharged Monaro with 550 bhp and its way more fuel efficient but I don't care this new car turns heads faster than the guy down the chicken factory. LOL


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Well running in at up to 4k in north Wales it averaged 15.7 with 24.6 average on the motorway down to work in Portsmouth. However 20 miles of total abuse saw about 6-7mpg and a third of a tank disappear. It was lots of full trottle though three up.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats bloody good, £55:squintdan


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I stuck £30 in the other night (would have filled up but pump kept cutting out)
Had about 50 mile range plus the £30, got back in and it said range 132 miles  
Anyway about the pump cutting out, ive had this a few times with pumps which seem high flow, even when holding the trigger so softly. Anyone else suffered from this

N


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> I stuck £30 in the other night (would have filled up but pump kept cutting out)
> Had about 50 mile range plus the £30, got back in and it said range 132 miles
> Anyway about the pump cutting out, ive had this a few times with pumps which seem high flow, even when holding the trigger so softly. Anyone else suffered from this
> 
> N


it's cos of the car having 2 fuel tanks and a breather pipe. you need to let it settle for a couple of mins with the fuel cap off before you try filling it up. it's documented in the manual too.


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> it's cos of the car having 2 fuel tanks and a breather pipe. you need to let it settle for a couple of mins with the fuel cap off before you try filling it up. it's documented in the manual too.



Wow someone has read the manual!! lol
I think I will have to sit down and read it some day!!
I have been getting all my questions answered on the forum how lazy am I!!!


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are worried about fuel consumption, by a BRDM2 or even better a boat with a 5 litre v8 in it! 

I get 10mpg on the BRDM and maybe as much as 2mpg on the boat...

It's just a matter of perspecitve!


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey that brings back memories I drove a BMP2 out in Bosnia in 1996 what a fantastic piece of kit I bet that only does about 2-4 mpg!!
Challenger 2 does about 2 gallon to the mile tho! I am glad we are all paying our taxes to fill those up lol


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just been watching some you tube videos and spotted this one.

This guys fuel range on a full tank said he can do 266km!!! Thats about 165miles!! Is this normal? or is it because he must have been driving it pretty hard?

Here is the video - look around 3:04 for the view of the fuel range on the MFD

YouTube - My Car Collection Nissan GT-R


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I can only manage 6 laps of the 'Ring on a tankful (6 x 13miles) - and I'm not that quick!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> I can only manage 6 laps of the 'Ring on a tankful (6 x 13miles) - and I'm not that quick!


:runaway::chairshot WOW!


----------



## syd666 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Expensive weekend*

Have just travelled 910 miles around north of Scotland and avereged 15 mpg, was very expensive weekend but was it good , have already booked my weekend away for next year.


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine has settled at 15.7MPG after 2500 miles.

Much better than my supercharged s2000 which was single figures!


----------



## mrvisser (Mar 27, 2009)

My two penny's worth: 15.5 mpg over 4000 miles


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just been watching some you tube videos and spotted this one.
> 
> ...


Think it's the way the range calculation is done. Obviously, it must use some average fuel economy figure to calculate range. This will be some historical average based on fuel economy data stored in the trip meter. Not sure what figure is used exactly (eg economy over last 10 miles, last 100, last 1,000, average as stored in the trip computer since it was last reset.....). Key point is that it will reflect recent driving style. I got into mine yesterday to drive to Silverstone (for the Race Academy daya - excellent day out!). Range said 140 miles so I though I might have to fill on the way, but it stayed at 140 miles for about the first 20-30 minutes and still said 70 miles when I got there (145 miles form home).

So, take no notice of these stats - it all depends how you decide to drive it.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine was averaging just under 15mpg for its first 2800 miles and I've just done 1700 miles to the south of france and back last weekend and I averaged 16.3mpg which I was impressed with as most of it was cruising between 90 and 120 mph with some nice N road blasts and a few VERY high speed runs thrown in for good measure (probably on autobahns)!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Love to hear about your France trip


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes



> So, take no notice of these stats - it all depends how you decide to drive it.


it will say 30 miles left for 25 miles then go to zero and start flashing!

I did 20 miles while flashing....scary, in France on my first trip to Le Mans in it

I'm still getting 4.3 miles to litre whatever that means


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In my Lands End to John O'Groats drive (details in members area and gallery) I'm averaging 20+. I think that counts as a reasonable distance with different terrains and road types to count as a worthwhile test


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

welcome to the 35 owners section fuggles....


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

Sadly I've calculated my fuel consumption at each fill up.:lamer:

Total	Mls	Gal	MPG
0287	257	11.8	21.8
0431	144	09.1	15.9
0660	229	13.2	17.3
0839	179	11.3	15.8
0960	121	09.0	13.5
1161	201	15.6	12.9
1330	169	11.5	14.6
1586	256	13.2	19.4
1841	255	12.4	20.6
2083	242	12.8	18.9
2266	183	11.5	16.0
2477	211	11.6	18.2
2723	246	13.9	17.6
2897	174	11.4	15.2



So, best I got was just under 22mpg when I first picked up the car with sub 3500 revs. The low figures (12,13,14mpg) was again during the running in period when revs had to be kept high.

In summary around town I'm getting 16mpg, longer runs at 80-90 mph, 20-21 mpg. Average is 17mpg, or 18mpg if I exclude the running in period.

This is about the same as my M3 and a bit less than my EVO


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Alpine Adventure

2,200 miles in 5 days

11 fill up's

Average 200miles to a tank

Driving on French, Switzerland, And Italian A & B Roads, Motorways and the Alpine Passes (as on Top Gear)

165mph on some Italian roads

Average 100mph on French Toll roads

Not bad for a 0-60 in 3.5, 200mph "super car"

Car didn't miss a beat at all on the trip and you know something, out of 63 cars mine was the only GTR !!!! 

Stopped the Lambo factory production line and Ferrari were in awe!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I did a 180 mile trip yesterday. I was still in the running-in phase (between 300 and 600 miles), so I decided that I would try a bit of hypermiling (i.e. maximise your fuel economy) as an experiment.

I had reset the average fuel consumption after filling up with petrol on the previous night. After the 12 mile drive home, I had a predicted range of 280 miles left in the tank. Yesterday, after I had driven a further 50 miles, the predicted range had INCREASED to 300 miles!

The trip was mostly 50, 60 and 70 zones, so I used the cruise control to match the speed limit. I didn't go crazy though - I still had the air conditioning on, while I listened to music and the sat-nav guided me to my destination!

By the end of my trip, my fuel economy figure was 26.1 mpg! Given that this included the drive home the previous night (where I wasn't thinking about fuel consumption) and about 10 minutes stuck in slow moving traffic, then I reckon I could have cracked 27 mpg.

Of course, during my trip I hit the 600 mile mark, so I'm now in the high rev phase of the running-in process. Needless to say, my fuel economy has now dropped below 20 mpg!

I'm now finding it impossible not to be tempted to have rapid blasts of acceleration as I'm sitting in a lower gear, in the power band, ALL THE TIME!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Much of my journey to work along the M3 is now covered by a SPECS enforced 50mph limit so its averaging 23-24mpg which, considering the performance available, is pretty damn good and about the same at my mate gets from his S2k. After my last fill up the range was showing as 340+ miles!

When giving it beans the best solution is to turn off your mpg brain then you can't worry about it!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Paul_G said:


> Sadly I've calculated my fuel consumption at each fill up.:lamer:
> 
> Total	Mls	Gal	MPG
> 0287	257	11.8	21.8
> ...


WOW! lol :bowdown1:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6km/L is very good or easier said the factory stated one.

I managed 9.5km/L /28mpg? on 1000 kms.?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

By sticking to the Motorway speed limits I managed 395miles from my tank

By not-sticking to the Motorway speed limits I got 200miles from my tank:nervous:

By trying to impress all and sundry I managed to get an average of 15mpg:flame:

This car is a fantastic all-round everyday car that I have covered 17k in just over a year and it still doesn't feel like I over-use...amazing

Now stop worring about fuel, tyres and other consumables, just go out and thrash the pants off the beast.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Purchase the car with an average of 25MPG, reset the counter and now getting 14.4MPG lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Alias23 said:


> Purchase the car with an average of 25MPG, reset the counter and now getting 14.4MPG lol


 14.4 average? How has that happened?

My friend is on the verge of selling his unfortunately due to fuel cost's not really an "around town" car i guess.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

You only live once, it's not a practise.

10 years time we'll probably all be trying to figure out how to 240 volt a Nissan Leaf :runaway:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

anilj said:


> By sticking to the Motorway speed limits I managed 395miles from my tank
> 
> By not-sticking to the Motorway speed limits I got 200miles from my tank:nervous:
> 
> ...


same experience and 3mpg when 100% accerlerator used.


----------

